# Who else doesn't think this is the worst logo ever?



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Okay, i'll admit, its grown on me. And after further thoughts i've noticed there are other teams that have bad logos and have names that don't math the logo. Say for instance the New York Giants. Their team colors, logo, and everything about them have nothing to do with their team name and thats the only problem with this logo. I think after time we will forget about it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

After time, I'm sure everyone will get used to it. I don't think there were many fans of the Miami HEAT at first, for example. Now most people like the name. I actually never minded the name; Thunder sounds fine to me. It's the logo that I don't like.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Well the Clippers were named after Boats and there (crappy) logo doesn't have anything to do with boats and neither does anything about their team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I never said I liked the Clippers logo. I think it's just very boring, and same goes for the Giants logo.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Basel57 said:


> I never said I liked the Clippers logo. I think it's just very boring, and same goes for the Giants logo.


Yeah I like the OKCT logo much better than the Clipper and Giants. I still think that the OKCT is cheap and unimaginative but its not the worst in the world.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's not the worst in the world, but it may very well be the worst in the NBA.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Basel57 said:


> It's not the worst in the world, but it may very well be the worst in the NBA.


I dunno the more I think about it the more I think the Clippers is the worst.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

DienerTime said:


> Well the Clippers were named after Boats and there (crappy) logo doesn't have anything to do with boats and *neither does anything about their team*.


What do you think a Clipper is?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You have to remember, DT, that Clippers does have something to do with their team, dating to when they were in San Diego.



> A contest was held to name the team and the entry of San Diego Clippers was selected as the winner. The reason that Clippers was selected as the new team name was the fact that San Diego was known for the great sailing ships -- "clippers" -- that passed through the San Diego harbor many years ago. The franchise moved to Los Angeles in 1984 and have been known ever since as the Los Angeles Clippers.


It might not make sense now that they're in Los Angeles, but it did have relevance.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

Basel57 said:


> You have to remember, DT, that Clippers does have something to do with their team, dating to when they were in San Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> *It might not make sense now that they're in Los Angeles*, but it did have relevance.


Actually, it DOES make sense. Have you ever heard of Los Angeles harbor? or Long Beach Harbor? Or Marina Del Rey? All three have Clippers docked. Especially Marina Del Rey. Both Long Beach and Marina Del Rey are suburbs of... Guess where? Los Angeles.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes, I've heard of them, but I thought San Diego specifically was known for them. Didn't know the others were as well. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## toprofx (Jan 13, 2007)

worst logo ever, worst team name....what a butchering. poor seattle fans


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

toprofx said:


> worst logo ever, worst team name....what a butchering. poor seattle fans


Granted. The logo could be better and probably will in time. However, there were only two names that could not be hicked up. Thunder and Barons. At least the country can't accuse our fans of being a bunch of backwoods, toothless hicks like they usually do. It's all image and that stereotype is about to change... Finally.:yay:


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

My point about the Clippers is that their logo has nothing to do with the name Clippers. Its just a white and red ball with blue lettering. Boring.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> It's not the worst in the world, but it may very well be the worst in the NBA.


Impossible as long as the Bobcats are around.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I've never liked the logo and jerseys of the Bobcats either. It just doesn't have the feel and authority of a professional team.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

The Bobcats' logo is actualy pretty nice and well put together. Atleast they have a scheme for their name unlike the Thunder.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Basel57 said:


> You have to remember, DT, that Clippers does have something to do with their team, dating to when they were in San Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> It might not make sense now that they're in Los Angeles, but it did have relevance.


Well what I mean is if the team has a name than the Logo should have something to do with it. The Clippers don't.


----------



## oksportsguy (Jul 12, 2008)

The logo for the Thunder will change as the identity of the team and its fans start to assert themselves, coming out with a generic logo may have been the best way to go. No use defining the team before the first season has even started.

Contrary to belief, we are not an continuation of the Sonics, for all intents a purposes this is a new team.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Am I the only person that doesn't see a picture of said logo?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> The Bobcats' logo is actualy pretty nice and well put together. Atleast they have a scheme for their name unlike the Thunder.


Orange and cadet blue, combined with a moronic name like 'Bobcats', and that franchise just fails.




As for the Thunder, I was really hoping they'd go with the brick/gold/black scheme, that was far more original and neat than this.


----------



## NickZepp (Dec 4, 2003)

It isn't the worst logo ever, but it's nowhere near one of the best ever.


----------

